# Rat looking for a home in Dallas, TX.



## HannahHi (Feb 26, 2013)

My sister has a friend and they have a rat.
Unfortunately, they don't take care of him properly.
They don't feed him. They don't give him water. He's in a little carrier cage. .
They never get him out and play with him. 
How this rat is still alive, I have no idea.
I would take him in a heartbeat, but I can't. .
If anyone is willing to take him, please let me know. This just breaks my heart & makes me so angry.


----------



## Roxy&Spot (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm moving up there in a month or so. I might be able to take him on.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Do they want to get rid of him? If so can you please provide some more details. I'm about three hours down the road and could possibly adopt him. Send me a PM.


----------

